# SE stereo



## paulvanharte (Jan 2, 2005)

WE are thinking about getting the SE which comes with the 6 disc changer. Are the changer and radio unit seperate or are they in one housing.
Currently I have a Pioneer head unit and 6 disc changer. The Headunit is a really good one with several adjustments for sound quality.
If the SE's head unit and changer are seperate would the Pioneer fit, where the stereo resides? I would just leave the existing changer and install the Pioneer changer under the front seat.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Mex version (I suppose Canuckian is the same)

All in a 2-DIN piece:


----------



## paulvanharte (Jan 2, 2005)

*Stereo*



manuelga said:


> Mex version (I suppose Canuckian is the same)
> 
> All in a 2-DIN piece:


Thanks for the reply. Yep ours are the same. How is the sound quality with the stock speakers? If we get one I will probably change them anyways.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

speakers are really bad. Changed the front (just the ones in the doors) and it already sounds better, I will change the rest soon. The only complaint about the deck is low sensitivity (FM reception)


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

mike dockal said:


> speakers are really bad. Changed the front (just the ones in the doors) and it already sounds better, I will change the rest soon. The only complaint about the deck is low sensitivity (FM reception)


I don't mind the stock speakers at all. For my purposes they are perfectly fine. I listen to spoken word, audio books, rock, hip hop, etc. My commutes are relatively short so I'm kind of in and out of the car anyways not having to listen too long. Still on a long trip I was not disappointed in either the sound or the reception quality.

I'm not a big fan of the radio or its design mind you - it's kind of pedestrian IMO - but that's simply a personal comment rather than one based on performance. It does what it's supposed to do. 

If your desires are high fidelity, deep base and sharp treble, etc., then the stock speakers and radio won't meet your needs. Otherwise save your money (with props to the ING dude).
M


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I could have done with out the cassette player and would have rathered a MP3 capable head unit.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> I could have done with out the cassette player and would have rathered a MP3 capable head unit.


I agree, they could of done a much better job and got a better quality factory stereo.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I don't mind the stock speakers at all. For my purposes they are perfectly fine. I listen to spoken word, audio books, rock, hip hop, etc. My commutes are relatively short so I'm kind of in and out of the car anyways not having to listen too long. Still on a long trip I was not disappointed in either the sound or the reception quality.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the radio or its design mind you - it's kind of pedestrian IMO - but that's simply a personal comment rather than one based on performance. It does what it's supposed to do.
> 
> ...


I agree it does what the stock stereo is supposed to do. Everyone has different sound quality expectations. I guess the best thing Paul would be get the car and listen to it and decide for himself


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I even tried to get another X-Trail stereo for my B14 Sentra, (Double-DIN) advantages, but couldn't found one, so I got a 2-DIN Clarion.

I'm not an audio fan, so OE equipment works for me, also at Mex City (where I use to live) even OE stereos are thieves magnets, that's why I'm used to keep a sleeper look.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

The standard stereo in my X-Trail is the best audio unit I've ever had in a car. I'm not an audiophile or a boom-car enthusiast (I listen with my ears, not my ass), but I am a serious lover of many kinds of music, and the factory unit does it for me. I have a whole cabinet full of cassettes at home, so I appreciate the deck. The cassette slot also allows my kids to play their iPods with an adaptor, which I can use with my MP3 walkman as well. As for putting an MP3 disc player in the car, I don't know how long the MP3 disc format will be with us, now that you can play downloads without bothering to burn a disc. Maybe it's destined to be the next 8-track.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a Cassette player in my BMW as well as a CD changer. The Cassette player has spun maybe 1 or 2 tapes and thats it. I tried that cassette adapter hooked to my Ipod, it was terrible in sound. I then picked up a Griffen I-Trip tuner module. That sounded better than the cassette adapter, however was still weak. I have given up on that untill I can wire in a direct "Line In" input.

In the end, burned MP3 onto a CD as a .wav are about the best compromise however you still are only limited to about 17-18 songs on average, but can be played in any CD player. I was not asking for a separate MP3 player, rather a universal CD/MP3 player that plays CDs and MP3s in a windows file structure. I have Giga Quads ( at least 50 disks  ) of MP3 disks that have 70-80 songs on them. If the player was a MP3 player, it could play those till the cows came home. A person could load 6 of those in the changer and it would be like 480 songs or 3.9 gb of MP3 storage.

How can that become an 8-Track? If anything its the way stock Audio should be moving. All the Hyudais and Kias have it, as do many other makers like Mazda..etc.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Sometimes I thank God for my tin ear. It saves me thousands in sound equipment, which I'm able to spend on other stuff. Cassette adapters, like anything else, vary in quality, but most of them are better than those little mini radio stations that broadcast from your iPod to the radio. But really, either is fine with me.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> Sometimes I thank God for my tin ear. It saves me thousands in sound equipment, which I'm able to spend on other stuff. Cassette adapters, like anything else, vary in quality, but most of them are better than those little mini radio stations that broadcast from your iPod to the radio. But really, either is fine with me.


Ignorance is bliss :cheers:


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Ignorance is bliss :cheers:


I agree with you Viper and Slick - the biggest negative is no line -in for Ipod. Bet'cha the new models will have that.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

One of these may do the trick..

iPod Input Adapter


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> One of these may do the trick..
> 
> iPod Input Adapter


I recall seeing this before and two comments :

1. I don't think they have an adapter for the Xtrail.
2. Boy has that price ever come down a lot.

I've sent them an email asking about the Xtrail. I doubt they'll even know what car that is...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Actually, this was the one I wanted linked.

Here

Compatibility & Notes:
1. Compatible with All Nissan/Infiniti vehicles listed with CD Changer Controls and 12-pin CD Changer port behind radio.
2. NOT compatible with any Nissan or Infiniti radio with the "SAT" button.
3. Vehicle cannot be equipped with an external CD Changer (if so it must be disconnected from the factory radio).


The X-Trail has a built in CD changer as such, my not qualify...


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Actually, this was the one I wanted linked.
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


I'll send email about this one too.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Reply about AUXNISS*



mfreedman said:


> I'll send email about this one too.


Here's the reply I got...

Mitchel,
Thanks for your interest in our products and services. The AUXNISS is compatible only with listed year/model vehicles. Unfortunately the model referred to herein is not compatible.
You may continue to check our website for updates.

Enjoy the Music !
Austin Coban
[email protected] 
http://www.discountcarstereo.com


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*AHA!*

When I took apart my dash and looked at the back of my Canadian-spec 6-disc changer, I came to the realization that there's an unused multipin connector on the back.

See it here: http://pierreseguin.ca/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=7

Now, combine this fact with the startling similarility of this head unit to the one in the 350z with Bose option.

http://www.quiros.net/350z/images/sirius_ipod2.jpg

There are no extra buttons on the 350Z head unit, only different labels. Looks like the 350z's unit supports RDS, though, which the X-Trail doesn't.

Does this mean that there is dormant functionality in the X-Trail's head unit that would indeed let you hook up one of the PAC units for a handy line-in?

Anyone want to try it out?


----------

